# 2450 paddles



## Stanyon (Sep 20, 2020)

Has anyone used the nylon paddles being offered as opposed to the rubber/corded ones ?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Heard they work good. Just don't own one of those puppies. ALOHA!!*


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

If you are referring to the poly paddles from Kage, you can search for past threads using the search feature. 

In my opinion, this is the one to look at:









Upgraded Paddles for Toro 621 (KAGE industries)


Upgraded Paddles for Toro 621 (KAGE industries) Thought I would post a link to a review of the new KAGE paddles I just got, this is more for commercial guys, most homeowners won't likely have to replace their paddles too often, but thought I would post it anyways because this is a site for...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## oil1918man (4 mo ago)

Got my polyurethane paddles today for a 3650, What a PAIN to get them on. First off they were not KAGE. The first problem was the stiffness. I tried changing them with the auger on the machine and know way was this going to work. I next removed the auger from the machine and using a old hair dryer to soften them up and along with two pair of Vise grips I was able to get them on. I put the auger back on and the paddles are to big, the auger will not rotate. Only solution was to get my orbital sander and slowly remove material until they clear. 5 hours and it is back together, if you are thinking of ordering poly paddles I would recommend the KAGE as know one has complained about them.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Can you tell us which brand you went with so that other people don't share your fate?


----------



## oil1918man (4 mo ago)

I have no idea as to who manufactured them, But I ordered them from Interstate supplies and services out of Stallings, NC, 28104


----------

